

Show HN: A new Hacker News parody subreddit /r/HNCJ - sologrrl
http://www.reddit.com/r/HNCJ/

======
ColinWright
Is that just this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6815282)

